# Any Young Photographers Out There?



## JoshuaSimPhotography (Jul 2, 2012)

Hi there!
Any one out there that's part of generation Z? That is, people who were born 1995-present. I have been posting for some time now, and I'm sure that many of you now know that I am a very young photographer (13). But I haven't really seen any of my own peers, I always see threads and posts and replies by adults and much, much older people than me. So I'm wondering if there are any other young photographers out there. That are also very skilled in photography...

Cheers,
JoshuaSimPhotography
PS: No adults allowed!


----------



## Forkie (Jul 2, 2012)

Everyone knows that there aren't any people born after 1989.  There just aren't.


----------



## Solarflare (Jul 2, 2012)

I'm deeply amused about the OPs concept of "young". :thumbup:

(I'm 40 so dont look at me)


----------



## Patriot (Jul 2, 2012)

Im still young as Im only 22.


----------



## taylormariex11 (Jul 2, 2012)

I'm Fourteen.


----------



## Jaemie (Jul 2, 2012)

I'm 12. 

What?!! I am! It's just been a very long year, that's all.


----------



## tirediron (Jul 2, 2012)

Jaemie said:
			
		

> I'm 12.
> 
> What?!! I am! It's just been a very long year, that's all.



Of course we believe you. Really, we do!


----------



## o hey tyler (Jul 2, 2012)

I am a fetus. 

Sent by umbilical cord via PremieTalk


----------



## kundalini (Jul 2, 2012)

I feel younger today than I did thirty years ago and thirty years ago I was in my mid-twenties.


----------



## Overread (Jul 2, 2012)

I still maintain that 25 is young!!

That said as for a younger generation we don't (as far as I'm aware) have big population of them here - its mostly oldies we seem to attract and keep. That said I know a couple of sites that have more active younger generation photographers on them - so they are certainly out there.


----------



## PinkDoor (Jul 2, 2012)

When I first saw this thread I thought "Oooh!!!  That's me! I'm young!"   And then I remembered that I was 30.  Bummer.


----------



## thebasedsloth (Jul 2, 2012)

Damn, I missed the definition of 'young' by one year. I was born in '94


----------



## TheKenTurner (Jul 2, 2012)

'96! Woooo! And I think I'm the only one of everyone that goes to my school that doesn't use green auto mode. I can't talk I anyone about photography :/ but that's what forums are for! 

-Ken Turner


----------



## tirediron (Jul 2, 2012)

thebasedsloth said:


> Damn, I missed the definition of 'young' by one year. I was born in '94


That is young!   I've got socks that were made before then!


----------



## cayto (Jul 2, 2012)

20, am i young? :er:


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography (Jul 2, 2012)

Haha! Sorry if I offended anyone out there, but I want trying to intend that people before gen z were "old". I was just tring to find really, really young people


----------



## IByte (Jul 2, 2012)

kundalini said:
			
		

> I feel younger today than I did thirty years ago and thirty years ago I was in my mid-twenties.



I saw your b&w self portrait Oo, I'm beginning to have my salt&pepper hairs.


----------



## Joshonator (Jul 2, 2012)

Growing up = realizing there's no such thing as grown-ups


----------



## molested_cow (Jul 2, 2012)

Does this mean I can school you? Muahahahahahahahahahahaaa!!!


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography (Jul 2, 2012)

Lol guys, I'm a teenager. I'm not a toddler...


----------



## TheKenTurner (Jul 2, 2012)

JoshuaSimPhotography said:


> Haha! Sorry if I offended anyone out there, but I want trying to intend that people before gen z were "old". I was just tring to find really, really young people



Oh, that makes me feel young  I'm turning 16 on the 15th, but I've ben telling people I'm 16 for the last month so I feel older


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography (Jul 2, 2012)

Haha, if I were you though I would try to enjoy your youth whilst you can. A lot of people post about how they wish they were young again


----------



## jdsfighter (Jul 2, 2012)

I'm slightly past the generation Z gap (1993), but I consider myself young XD. 

It's amusing to go to my MeetUp group's outings because I'm often the youngest photographer there by an age gap of nearly 10-20 years.


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography (Jul 2, 2012)

I know how you feel, when I go to some photography shows and seminars. There are alot of kids there that are around my age, but there only there because their parents are the photographers. And people mix me up with my parents, thinking there the photo junkies!


----------



## Solarflare (Jul 3, 2012)

kundalini said:


> I feel younger today than I did thirty years ago and thirty years ago I was in my mid-twenties.


 My first memories are when I was 2.

I dont remember ever growing any older.




JoshuaSimPhotography said:


> Haha, if I were you though I would  try to enjoy your youth whilst you can. A lot of people post about how  they wish they were young again


 When I'm doing that, the age I'm aiming for would be 23.


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography (Jul 3, 2012)

Lol just found this, its a members signature:
"Every child is an artist. The problem is how to remain an artist once you grow up."
Pablo Picasso

​


----------



## yerlem (Jul 3, 2012)

Solarflare said:
			
		

> When I'm doing that, the age I'm aiming for would be 23.



Mine would be 21...that was a fun year
 No offense to the OP but I'd rather get older than ever going back to being 13 D:


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography (Jul 3, 2012)

Lol im not saying i want to be 13 forever, I just want to enjoy it whilst i can...


----------



## rexbobcat (Jul 3, 2012)

I just turned 19 and I'm pretty sure I'm already going bald. 

*growing more cynical every day*


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography (Jul 3, 2012)

That's nothing, I already have grey hairs!


----------



## Solarflare (Jul 3, 2012)

I got my first gray hairs with 30 ... personally its my favorite part of growing older, gray hair looks great. On men, anyway.

I once saw an old man who had perfectly white hair. Not bald at all either, by the way. I kind of envied the guy for this hair.


----------



## jowensphoto (Jul 3, 2012)

JoshuaSimPhotography said:


> Lol just found this, its a members signature:
> "Every child is an artist. The problem is how to remain an artist once you grow up."




"You can't be old and wise without first being young and dumb." -Unknown



​


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography (Jul 3, 2012)

Solarflare said:
			
		

> I got my first gray hairs with 30 ... personally its my favorite part of growing older, gray hair looks great. On men, anyway.
> 
> I once saw an old man who had perfectly white hair. Not bald at all either, by the way. I kind of envied the guy for this hair.



Haha, my older brother has more than half of his head gray! It looks pretty neat but he doesn't really like that, I'll probably have that by the time I"m his age and I might keep it


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography (Jul 3, 2012)

jowensphoto said:
			
		

> "You can't be old and wise without first being young and dumb." -Unknown



That's very true. So people that try to be boast towards me or agist should think again. They were once like me...


----------



## MiiLovely (Jul 3, 2012)

Solarflare said:


> I got my first gray hairs with 30 ... personally its my favorite part of growing older, gray hair looks great. On men, anyway.
> 
> I once saw an old man who had perfectly white hair. Not bald at all either, by the way. I kind of envied the guy for this hair.



My Beau is 25 and already has the "salt and pepper" hair lol he hates the greys but I think they look neat 
Also I am still 20 years young! lol


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography (Jul 5, 2012)

taylormariex11 said:
			
		

> I'm Fourteen.



Lol yay!


----------



## bianni (Jul 5, 2012)

HEY FOLKS! THIS WILL MAKE YOU FEEL YOUNG.  i'M  75 Born 1937


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography (Jul 5, 2012)

bianni said:
			
		

> HEY FOLKS! THIS WILL MAKE YOU FEEL YOUNG.  i'M  75 Born 1937



Wow! That's quite the achievement


----------



## afroAnt (Jul 5, 2012)

TheKenTurner said:


> '96! Woooo! And I think I'm the only one of everyone that goes to my school that doesn't use green auto mode. I can't talk I anyone about photography :/ but that's what forums are for!
> 
> -Ken Turner



I know exactly how you feel! '96 as well :thumbup:


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography (Jul 5, 2012)

afroAnt said:
			
		

> I know exactly how you feel! '96 as well :thumbup:



Yeah, me too. I can't even talk to my media teachers! And one of them was once a photographer! The closest thing I have is one of my friends who I'm kind of mentoring as he travels a lot


----------



## rexbobcat (Jul 5, 2012)

jowensphoto said:


> JoshuaSimPhotography said:
> 
> 
> > Lol just found this, it&#8217;s a members signature:
> ...



What about being old and dumb...


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography (Jul 5, 2012)

rexbobcat said:
			
		

> What about being old and dumb...



So does that mean you have to be young and wise first? Maybe that's why so many child prodigies end up as unsuccessful adults


----------



## RedStickChick (Jul 5, 2012)

I'm a 90's baby, granted its 1990. I've been shooting since I was 16.


----------



## snowbear (Jul 5, 2012)

I maintain that I am still a sophomore in high school, sleeping in Algebra class, and the past 38 years have been a dream (or nightmare).


----------



## camerateur (Jul 5, 2012)

bianni said:
			
		

> HEY FOLKS! THIS WILL MAKE YOU FEEL YOUNG.  i'M  75 Born 1937



Thank you for this.. This thread was  starting to make me cry.

Haha kidding of course... But  I started feeling so old when I turned 21.
Now.. I KNOW THAT IS NOT OLD. But it takes getting used to.. 
Such as reading op's post suggesting that young people means being born 1995 or later.. That hurts a little bit haha. 

Op, enjoy it ) 
Soon ill be 25 and then 30....
But ALWAYS a kid at heart.


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography (Jul 6, 2012)

camerateur said:


> bianni said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Lol I never said that was the definition of young. I only made this thread to find some peers, or people that I can relate to, not to tell people whats right and wrong, obviously people took this the wrong way


----------



## Solarflare (Jul 6, 2012)

camerateur said:


> [...] Haha kidding of course... But  I started feeling so old when I turned 21. [...]


 Women are basically ageless between 16 and 25. Only after that point it starts getting possible to tell their age again.


----------



## Jaemie (Jul 6, 2012)

I have to be carbon dated.


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography (Jul 7, 2012)

Animaniac888 said:
			
		

> '99 and 12 here. Already have a gray hair growing out of my chin.



Yes! Someone that is younger than me!


----------



## unpopular (Jul 7, 2012)

I was a 'yopho' once. I actually started my college education when I was sixteen.

look at me now, I'm so successful... erm, on second thought you better give up now.


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography (Jul 7, 2012)

unpopular said:
			
		

> I was a 'yopho' once. I actually started my college education when I was sixteen.
> 
> look at me now, I'm so successful... erm, on second thought you better give up now.



Lol don't worry I'm not going to give up anytime soon, I don't Care if people say things like: "you don"t know what you're doing" or "life isn't always the way you want it to be". I'm the only one who can stop me


----------



## unpopular (Jul 7, 2012)

I know us fogies are supposed to post here - but here is some advice: you can either be the photographer you want to be, or a successful photographer. If you plan to make money, you have to make compromises. Photography is one field which innovation very seldom pays off.


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography (Jul 7, 2012)

Trust me I'm not stupid. I have some uncles and family friends that are actually successful photographers (It was my choice to take up the field, I didn't do it to try to fit in). I plan on doing many business courses and my dad has many degrees in the field of business, so he can help me along the way. My family has many contacts in the printing business too! And my family also runs a business! SO i know all the hardships it takes to build one. So I know how hard it is, but the smart people aren't the ones that become successful, it's the street smart ones


----------



## MTVision (Jul 7, 2012)

Solarflare said:
			
		

> Women are basically ageless between 16 and 25. Only after that point it starts getting possible to tell their age again.



Very true! Though I must say I'm turning 29 this year and people still think I'm in my late teens/early twenties! Love it when people think I'm 21! Hopefully it lasts!


----------



## unpopular (Jul 7, 2012)

JoshuaSimPhotography said:


> rexbobcat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Being a "child prodigy" is tough, a lot of people have so many expectations of you and often you end up missing out on your childhood. It's hard to relate with people your own age when you're going to college as a teenager, but at the same time it's hard to relate with your peers. I think this isolation gets in the way in the long run, but at the same time I don't think there was any other real option for me.

I'm not saying that I am not responsible for my outcome, but it's not easy being in that position.


----------



## Jaemie (Jul 7, 2012)

JoshuaSimPhotography said:


> ...but the smart people aren't the ones that become successful, it's the street smart ones



From what I've experienced, that's pretty much the way it is. For better or worse.


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography (Jul 7, 2012)

unpopular said:


> JoshuaSimPhotography said:
> 
> 
> > rexbobcat said:
> ...


Not saying I'm a child photography prodigy. BUt i feel the same way on this site, I have hardly any peers to relate to!


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography (Jul 7, 2012)

Animaniac888 said:


> unpopular said:
> 
> 
> > JoshuaSimPhotography said:
> ...


IM pretty sure that unpopular is saying prodigies fail when they're older. They breeze during school but as they break apart from that life they suddenly "breakdown"


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography (Jul 7, 2012)

Jaemie said:


> JoshuaSimPhotography said:
> 
> 
> > ...but the smart people aren't the ones that become successful, it's the street smart ones
> ...


Haha, my dad taught me that. SO does that mean street photographers are the most successful! ;P


----------



## Shu (Jul 7, 2012)

17 here (1995). Liking your "Leica Boss!" sig, Josh


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography (Jul 7, 2012)

Haha! thanks shu! It would be awesome to be the CEO of leica, you can call yourself the Leica boss!


----------



## Jaemie (Jul 7, 2012)

JoshuaSimPhotography said:


> Jaemie said:
> 
> 
> > JoshuaSimPhotography said:
> ...


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography (Jul 7, 2012)

Lol i was just kidding


............................................________ 
....................................,.-'"...................``~., 
.............................,.-"..................................."-., 
.........................,/...............................................":, 
.....................,?......................................................, 
.................../...........................................................,} 
................./......................................................,:`^`..} 
.............../...................................................,:"........./ 
..............?.....__.........................................:`.........../ 
............./__.(....."~-,_..............................,:`........../ 
.........../(_...."~,_........"~,_....................,:`........_/ 
..........{.._$;_......"=,_......."-,_.......,.-~-,},.~";/....} 
...........((.....*~_......."=-._......";,,./`..../"............../ 
...,,,___.`~,......"~.,....................`.....}............../ 
............(....`=-,,.......`........................(......;_,,-" 
............/.`~,......`-...................................../ 
.............`~.*-,.....................................|,./.....,__ 
,,_..........}.>-._...................................|..............`=~-, 
.....`=~-,__......`,................................. 
...................`=~-,,.,............................... 
................................`:,,...........................`..............__ 
.....................................`=-,...................,%`>--==`` 
........................................_..........._,-%.......` 
...................................,


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography (Jul 7, 2012)

It's funny because that may be true. Street photographers aren't as successful but they are really famous (if they're good)


----------



## unpopular (Jul 7, 2012)

Animaniac888 said:


> unpopular said:
> 
> 
> > JoshuaSimPhotography said:
> ...



I graduated highschool two years early. I was in college at sixteen. It was crazy, looking back it was like a dream. A lot of so-called "gifted" kids do just fine, many also don't.

_Do_ I consider myself a "child prodigy". Well, I am no longer a child, and I don't think I'm anything special now. So no. But at that time, if you knew me, that would have been the conclusion most people would have made.


----------



## unpopular (Jul 7, 2012)

JoshuaSimPhotography said:


> Animaniac888 said:
> 
> 
> > unpopular said:
> ...



It's not so "sudden" I think. Bitterness just kind of creeps in. I have other health conditions which I have not managed to negotiate that get in my way, also.


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography (Jul 7, 2012)

unpopular said:


> Animaniac888 said:
> 
> 
> > unpopular said:
> ...


Wow! Thanks for sharing your story. But some child prodigies really bug me. I saw a show about child prodigies, one said they could become anything they wanted without any experience when they grew up. One of those on the list was a photographer, man, how wrong can you get?!


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography (Jul 7, 2012)

unpopular said:


> JoshuaSimPhotography said:
> 
> 
> > Animaniac888 said:
> ...


But they also seem to lose a lot of their knowledge too


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography (Jul 7, 2012)

Animaniac888 said:


> JoshuaSimPhotography said:
> 
> 
> > unpopular said:
> ...


True, they might have lost their knowledge, but they didn't lose their emotion


----------



## unpopular (Jul 7, 2012)

I don't know, when your'e young you show off a lot because people are easily impressed by a kid, you know. As an artist, I think I have a better understanding of what art is now than I did then. Certainly my technical understanding has improved. I don't think i've "lost" any knowledge, only that the knowledge I have isn't nearly as impressive as it used to be.

Am I any more knowledgeable than a traditionally trained photographer with 15 years experience? Probably not.

There are people out there who are truly brilliant, you know, but I agree the majority of people fizzle out, and cognitive plasticity kind of slows down to a rate similar to others.


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography (Jul 7, 2012)

unpopular said:


> I don't know, when your'e young you show off a lot because people are easily impressed by a kid, you know. As an artist, I think I have a better understanding of what art is now than I did then. Certainly my technical understanding has improved. I don't think i've "lost" any knowledge, only that the knowledge I have isn't nearly as impressive as it used to be.
> 
> Am I any more knowledgeable than a traditionally trained photographer with 15 years experience? Probably not.
> 
> There are people out there who are truly brilliant, you know, but I agree the majority of people fizzle out, and cognitive plasticity kind of slows down to a rate similar to others.


Yes, but the success rate soars for the prodigies that take part in art and music


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography (Jul 7, 2012)

Animaniac888 said:


> unpopular said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know, when your'e young you show off a lot because people are easily impressed by a kid, you know. As an artist, I think I have a better understanding of what art is now than I did then. Certainly my technical understanding has improved. I don't think i've "lost" any knowledge, only that the knowledge I have isn't nearly as impressive as it used to be.
> ...


I was just about to mention that! he couldn't speak fluent german until he was about 8 i think


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography (Jul 7, 2012)

Haha! I'm loving the path this conversation has gone, from being young to wanting to be young to child prodigies!


----------



## unpopular (Jul 7, 2012)

Animaniac888 said:


> unpopular said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know, when your'e young you show off a lot because people are easily impressed by a kid, you know. As an artist, I think I have a better understanding of what art is now than I did then. Certainly my technical understanding has improved. I don't think i've "lost" any knowledge, only that the knowledge I have isn't nearly as impressive as it used to be.
> ...



Until i was fast tracked, my future looked bleak, also. I remember in 9th grade my buddy skinny and I shared teh same GPA of 0.2. Yes. zero point two.

This is much more common a scenario, and I am willing to bet many remarkable young people are overlooked. I don't think any "child prodigy" has it particularly easy.


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography (Jul 7, 2012)

.2! Wow! I just quickly searched GPA and I was amazed!


----------



## unpopular (Jul 7, 2012)

I think I got a low C in art class?


----------



## MTVision (Jul 7, 2012)

Animaniac888 said:
			
		

> Do you consider yourself a "child prodigy"?
> 
> In all honesty, I disagree. I know of about a dozen kids in my middle school that have skipped a grade and have healthy social lives(myself excluded, though a healthy social life isn't one of my priorities).



Skipping a grade or two (in middle school) is completely different then say a 16 yo starting college. I'm sure a 10 yo who skips ahead to 9th or 10th grades would have a hard time. The 10yo may be smart but they aren't emotionally or physically at the same level as their peers.


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography (Jul 7, 2012)

unpopular said:


> I think I got a low C in art class?


Really? I myself am not a prodigy but I am above average. Art is one of my best subjects, I like to copy photos and illustrate them, it's ironic because before I got into photography, the first art class I had in high school we had to draw some trees. The art teacher saw that I was able to get more detail than the others so he gave me a picture and told me to draw that. It was a really old picture of a tree. This was one of my best drawings! I later found out that the photographer of that tree was Ansel Adams


----------



## unpopular (Jul 7, 2012)

... i don't even know how to reply to this.


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography (Jul 7, 2012)

unpopular said:


> ... i don't even know how to reply to this.


Haha lol sorry i just babbled off


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography (Jul 7, 2012)

MTVision said:


> Animaniac888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, if you don't spend enough time embracing you childhood you'll want to reclaim it when you're older, look at Michael JACKSON, He built an adventure park!


----------



## unpopular (Jul 7, 2012)

Hey now.


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography (Jul 7, 2012)

unpopular said:


> Hey now.


woah sorry if i offended you


----------



## unpopular (Jul 7, 2012)

lol. no.

It's important though to remember that just because you're a "child prodigy" doesn't mean you'll end up a wreck. A lot of people, likely most people, who start out young do follow through.

And I don't think I'm mal-adapted, really, just was never able to really live up to the potential I had as a kid. Early graduation really was the only option for me, otherwise I'd never have graduated at all, so it's not like I am saying that I really had the luxury to kind of choose to stay in traditional education, I don't think my mind really works that way, and I needed the freedom and flexibility that college education eventually offered. I had a 3.96 my freshman year before everything went into the crapper.


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography (Jul 7, 2012)

unpopular said:


> lol. no.
> 
> It's important though to remember that just because you're a "child prodigy" doesn't mean you'll end up a wreck. A lot of people, likely most people, who start out young do follow through.
> 
> And I don't think I'm mal-adapted, really, just was never able to really live up to the potential I had as a kid. Early graduation really was the only option for me, otherwise I'd never have graduated at all, so it's not like I am saying that I really had the luxury to kind of choose to stay in traditional education, I don't think my mind really works that way, and I needed the freedom and flexibility that college education eventually offered. I had a 3.96 my freshman year before everything went into the crapper.


Wow that a huge improvement so its kind of like an adaption


----------



## unpopular (Jul 7, 2012)

You hear a lot about how gifted children aren't challenged enough, and that is why they perform so poorly without special education options. IDK about that. HS work was hard for me, it's not like I could just breeze through it, but I think the bigger issue was that I just didn't really understand what the point was, seemed like a lot of paper pushing. In college you're encouraged and rewarded for innovation, original thought and thinking outside the box. I was able to take on projects which I was more genuinely interested in and believed would help make the world a better place.


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography (Jul 7, 2012)

unpopular said:


> You hear a lot about how gifted children aren't challenged enough, and that is why they perform so poorly without special education options. IDK about that. HS work was hard for me, it's not like I could just breeze through it, but I think the bigger issue was that I just didn't really understand what the point was, seemed like a lot of paper pushing. In college you're encouraged and rewarded for innovation, original thought and thinking outside the box. I was able to take on projects which I was more genuinely interested in and believed would help make the world a better place.


That's a very good philosophy you have there, but some people see prodigies as experiments and don't help them truly express themselves or their beliefs


----------



## unpopular (Jul 7, 2012)

That may be the case for an eight year old chemical engineering student, but for me I think I was treated pretty typically by the professors. It'd be interesting to know what my classmates thought of how I was treated.


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography (Jul 7, 2012)

My guess is that they would have been jealous, I little kid getting all the glory, whilst they work hard


----------



## unpopular (Jul 7, 2012)

lol. I don't know, I don't want to know.


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography (Jul 7, 2012)

But what wee the subjects that you aced? was it one particular or were u an all rounder


----------



## unpopular (Jul 7, 2012)

fine art, photography, and photographic technologies


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography (Jul 7, 2012)

Nice! SO has that helped you now? What do u currently do? ANd that crayon video was pretty neat


----------



## unpopular (Jul 7, 2012)

Well, liek I said, I really haven't lived up to my potential at all. I still photograph, and I think I have a pretty firm vision. I hope still to be "discovered", but raising my little boy is really my priority.

For the most part, I'm a stay at home father.


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography (Jul 7, 2012)

Yes raising a child is a great achievement if he s a prodigy, hopefully he won't be treated so badly like others


----------



## unpopular (Jul 7, 2012)

I mean, I definitely think about the world differently than other people do, and I think that my background has influenced that. But as far as 'bringing home the bacon'? That's not my strong point.


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography (Jul 7, 2012)

Sure 'bringing' it wasn't that hard but 'cooking' the bacon is a whole other task


----------



## unpopular (Jul 7, 2012)

nope. I cook up a mean BLT!


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography (Jul 8, 2012)

unpopular said:


> nope. I cook up a mean BLT!


I actually have no idea what to say right now


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography (Jul 8, 2012)

Sometimes you can't explain puns to people, lol


----------

